# Weird Al Yankovich



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Any Weird Al fans around? I don't listen to him often, but I think his music is very funny. My husband and I have a strange tradition when we drive downstate to see family, our playlist tends to kick off with a few Weird Al songs.:lol:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

He's sure had tremendous staying power. And it all started with Dr. Demento. Now, there was a unique radio program.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Girls Just Want to Have Lunch...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Girls Just Want to Have Lunch...


I'm running to Spotify to hear that one.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

He is hilarious. I like his songs a lot. For those that don't know, he does hilarious fake interviews too.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Like a Surgeon. Getting cut for the very first time. lol


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

He's a very nice guy. You'd never imagine that he'd be a quiet person in real life.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love his parody of Eminem's "Lose Yourself," called "Couch Potato," among many others. He can rap like its nobody's business. He has a one of a kind mind with words, and is an excellent performer, a good writer of cheesy polka music, and possesses an all around amazing and original personality.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I heard that he turned down a 5 million dollar beer endorsement deal.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't. Wow. Turning down 5 million? He must really not care for beer. lol


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I wouldn't. Wow. Turning down 5 million? He must really not care for beer. lol


Here
http://www.undercover.fm/news/12867-yankovic-misses-beer-millions


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> I love his parody of Eminem's "Lose Yourself," called "Couch Potato," among many others. He can rap like its nobody's business. He has a one of a kind mind with words, and is an excellent performer, a good writer of cheesy polka music, and possesses an all around amazing and original personality.


I had never heard this one, just looked it up on YouTube. Fun!!


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I love Weird Al. I saw him in concert at a county fair in Wisconsin. There was no fee other than admission to the fair, which was $25 or so. He showed hilarious films featuring fake interviews of him with George Harrison, Andre Agassi, and others. His encore was "Albuquerque", probably one of this longest songs (maybe his second longest), and his performance was even longer than the recorded version, and I'm certain much of it was improvised.

I think his work has suffered a little thanks to the declining quality of popular music in the last decade or more. It's hard to produce excellent parodies without decent source material to parody. But I still like his original songs.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

I love his parody of Smells like Teen Spirit.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Two of our favorites were "Living with a hernia" and the "American Pie" parody about Star Wars -both of them the video versions of course. An older one we loved was "I Lost on Jeopardy". Funny, funny guy.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I like his "White and Nerdy","I'll Sue Ya", and "Pancreas" from his Straight Outta Linwood album.


----------



## CharlieCello (Nov 21, 2014)

Amish Paradise made me cry for several long, long minutes. Love it!


----------



## CharlieCello (Nov 21, 2014)

Word Crimes - this is new. SO FUNNY!


----------



## JohnD (Jan 27, 2014)

Is there a way to correct the spelling of Al's name in the thread title? It's "Yankovic."


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I think he's very clever with the videos as well as the lyrics. One scene in 'Amish Paradise' appears to have been filmed with him walking (and mouthing) backwards and then played backwards in the video to give the effect that the rest of the world was moving in reverse.


----------

